# Dairy Crest, Leicestershire



## Goldie87 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dairy Crest cheese factory located near to a Leicestershire village. From what I gather the place shut in 2001, and isn't in bad nick considering, just some pikey damage. Braved the blizzards and visited today with Mr Sam!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting looking explore. Love the row of hooks shot.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cheers foxy. I think they auctioned a lot of stuff off, but theres quite a bit still to see. Can't believe we've not been to this place before, but then it is a bit out the way!


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 22, 2008)

amazing site wasnt quite expecting the hugeness of the coolers, wish id rembered the memory card to my better cam


----------



## boxerheaven (Mar 22, 2008)

nice photos like the last one


----------



## johno23 (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting looking place in reasonable condition as you say.
I take it picture 2 is the "electric chair" for anyone caught committing the crime in picture 1 

nice work there guys.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like there was plenty of stuff to have a mooch at, nice one.

TnM


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 23, 2008)

cool pics looks like an interesting site


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great looking site guys, and some cool shots. Can't get over how good the boilers look. Most of those are stripped straight away!! Cool test tube shot!


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

did it smell of old milk?


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

smelt like a hospital really just dissinfenctant and bleach lingering in the air


----------



## MD (Aug 23, 2008)

and cold VERY VERY cold


----------



## 85 Vintage (Aug 29, 2008)

Good pics, quite photogenic in places.

Tis a good place to have a mooch about, have been a couple of times. Definately been more activity there from going the 1st to the 2nd time. 

I may take a visit again soon to see what else has changed.


----------



## skittles (Aug 29, 2008)

Blizzard, when did you visit last weekend?


----------



## 85 Vintage (Aug 29, 2008)

skittles said:


> Blizzard, when did you visit last weekend?



Just look at the date of the post


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 29, 2008)

85 Vintage said:


> Definately been more activity there from going the 1st to the 2nd time



The second time i went a load of stuff had been smashed up


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! That place is tempting! Nipping into leicester tomorrow, unfortunately not for urbexing  shopping    but I wanna do some leicester explores soon!


----------



## 85 Vintage (Aug 29, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> The second time i went a load of stuff had been smashed up



Like a large hole appearing in a wall? But it's seems as the entrance area has been cleaned up since the first time I went. But yes, definately more smashed up stuff


----------



## holymole (Sep 1, 2008)

Great explore - don't forget to take back the empties (washed!)


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great guys...i`ll have to arrange some time in Liecester sometime..


----------

